# General > Literature >  The Road to Nowhere by Catherine Byrne

## katarina

Is now on sale. Book signing in Highland Hospice shop, one to four on Saturday afternoon. Also available on kindle.

----------


## katarina

please note, book signing will be today, Saturday 20th, NOT saturday 26th as reported in Groat. There after will be available through various outlets, including North of Scotland Newspaper offices in Wick and Thurso

----------

